# Cabanes a sucre



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 8, 2009)

Are there any in the Quebec canton de l'est region open for meals now?  I have researched travel guides and the web and both sources indicate there are some serving meals year round, but I have yet to discover any.  

Thanks.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jan 8, 2009)

I sincerely doubt about it right now as cabane a sucre are mostly open from mid feb to mid march....  i can check it out further later on today or tomorrow but i'm pretty sure nothing is open right now...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 8, 2009)

BJB,

Did you check out Cabane A Surcre Arthur Raymond?


Richard


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, Multiz, from what I could translate from my high school French it does appear that the Arthur Raymond cabane is open tout les jours, but since we are travelling from a timeshare trade in VT it may be a tad beyond how far we want to drive for a day trip.  I will keep it in mind, though.


----------

